

Web Development Tools for Linux and How to Install Them - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/133-general-linux/778308-web-development-tools-for-linux-a-how-to-install-them/

======
jgillich

      Often due to some restrictions by the web development company, most of the web developers are forced to use free open source platforms such as Ubuntu.
    

Isn't the opposite the more common case, like having to work with Windows?

    
    
      How to install Gimp on Linux
      sudo apt-get install gimp
    

Applies to just Ubuntu. Debian doesn't even have sudo configured by default,
and most other distributions don't have apt-get.

Overall a pretty biased and poorly written article.

~~~
rossk
Yeah, the whole "how to install X on linux;apt-get install X" is asinine.
Would almost be OK if they said "Ubuntu" instead of Linux, though.

~~~
danford
>In this article, we are going to see a good list of Web Design / Development
tools for Linux. Additionally, the installation steps given for each tool are
specially for Ubuntu, however it should also work on Debian operating system.

I think most people using Debian should understand the concept of root and
what they need to do to install software using apt-get. If not they _should_
be using Ubuntu.

~~~
rossk
I'm more concerned with the usage of Linux and Ubuntu (or even Ubuntu and
Debian) as synonyms.

------
insky
Very thin on the ground article. It would be better written as a 'tools that I
find useful for web design under Ubuntu Linux' article.

> However, there are some similar tools available for Linux that can be used
> in the web development.

What does this even mean?

What's drush got to do with web dev? That's pretty niche. Why Virtual Box?
What is it, what would you use it for?

As others have said it's a little Ubuntu focused. And it's probably best to
avoid the install instructions for applications, just link to the project
pages/install instructions.

Bin or rewrite needed.

~~~
robert_nsu
Truth. Though, in my experience, most articles are Ubuntu focused. Personally,
I prefer Fedora but in most cases instructions are as easy as substituting
apt-get for yum.

I'd say put it in the bin. There are a million similar blog posts with much
better info.

